# Need help upgrading my light



## d_lit_e (Sep 27, 2011)

I have a Top Fin 29 Gallon that still has the stock canopy light that came with it (17w I believe), here is the dimensions on my tank: 30-3/16"L x 12-1/2"W x 18-3/4"H

I have a 4 marimo moss balls that seem really healthy but a couple of rooted plants I bought a few weeks ago seem to be browning and falling apart now, that is the reason why I think I need more powerful lights. The root plants stay put in a bed of 1.5 inch gravel and the plants get about 15 hours of light a day but I have noticed a large amount of brown looking algae that only grows on the glass.

So here comes the questions
1) Is 15 hours of light a day hurting or benefiting my plants?

2) Do I need to upgrade anything if I plan on growing java moss, carpeting plants or any moss that can attach to my driftwood?

3) If I do indeed need better lights or substrate, what should I look for?


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

Well, your algae problem might be from too much light combined with not enough plant activity competing for nutrients.

Do you have a CO2 system? What is your substrate?


----------



## d_lit_e (Sep 27, 2011)

I do not have a CO2 system but I know a bit about it and I don't think I could fit a CO2 system into my current budget (around $200-$250).I currently have gravel from petsmart that used to be pure white but it has been since stained blue because of the recent use of ick medication, so I don't mind doing a substrate change of Fluval Plant Stratum or something similar.

I would like to know what brands of lights, how many watts or kelvin I should look for, I am really interested in upgrading my lights now. Do you guys think BigAls is a good place for lights or is there a better place around Vaughan?


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

Uh, what plants do you have currently?

My plants do fine, although I have specialized substrate, my lights are on only 8 hours a day and they're normal 14 watt 6500k T5 lights.

More light doesn't mean healthier plants. More light means you need CO2 and better substrate, otherwise your plants will react the same way.


----------



## d_lit_e (Sep 27, 2011)

I have some Moss Balls, a bunch of either Moneywort or Bacopa and also a variant of some sort of val root plant.

Which light should I get at BigAls in person? I hate ordering stuff online

2x24W T5 HO Linkable Light Fixture FW (one 24 watt 6000K and one 24 watt 650nm Roseate)
http://www.bigalspets.ca/2x24W-T5-Linkable-Light-Fixture/dp/B002BH9NL2?ie=UTF8&id=2x24W%20T5%20Linkable%20Light%20Fixture&field_product_site_launch_date_utc=-1y&field_availability=-1&field_browse=3098399011&searchSize=12&searchNodeID=3098399011&searchPage=1&class=quickView&refinementHistory=brandtextbin%2Csubjectbin%2Ccolor_map%2Cprice%2Csize_name&searchRank=-price

or

Aqualight H.O. T-5 Dual Lamp Fixture - 30" 2 x 31W (10000K Daylight and Actinic Bluelight HO lamps)
http://www.bigalspets.ca/Aqualight-T-5-Dual-Lamp-Fixture/dp/B002P9R2GO?ie=UTF8&id=Aqualight%20T-5%20Dual%20Lamp%20Fixture&field_product_site_launch_date_utc=-1y&field_availability=-1&field_browse=3098399011&searchSize=12&searchNodeID=3098399011&searchPage=1&class=quickView&refinementHistory=brandtextbin%2Csubjectbin%2Ccolor_map%2Cprice%2Csize_name&searchRank=-price

or

Current USA Nova Extreme 30" 2x24W T-5 10,000K - Freshwater
http://www.bigalspets.ca/Current-USA-Nova-Extreme-2x24W/dp/B00176787O?ie=UTF8&id=Current%20USA%20Nova%20Extreme%202x24W&field_product_site_launch_date_utc=-1y&field_availability=-1&field_browse=3098399011&searchSize=12&searchNodeID=3098399011&searchPage=1&class=quickView&refinementHistory=brandtextbin%2Csubjectbin%2Ccolor_map%2Cprice%2Csize_name&searchRank=-price

or should I look for a used one in this forum's classified?


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Remember, Big Al's will match on-line CANADIAN pricing, so whichever you decide on, make sure you print up the cheapest ad you can find (AND the shipping policy, as they may try to add it on) and take it in with you. 
I had the Coralife one and liked it...
Cheapest on-line in Canada can usually be found at J&L Aquatics or Pets and Ponds. Or you can make the drive and pickup at MOPS.ca in Hamilton, they rock...


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

I'd suggest the two bulb T5HO. The freshwater one, not the Actinic. Thats for salt. The aquatic life version is marginally better built than the Current. The BA in Hamilton no Longer carries the Current for that reason.

It does sound to me like the tank is suffering from low light. That would explain the brown Algae. The T5HO bulbs should, if anything else, turn the algae green. 


Lee


----------

